# Color Enhancement



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

What type of food brings out more red in rbps?

What would be best to feed them?


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i've often heard people say shrimp or krill, although personally i haven't observed much of a difference in my own rbps with shrimp. good luck!









edit: shrimp with shell ON.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

shell on? really? no way?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

shrimp and color enhancing pellets.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

shrimp helps alot. its shells contains chemicals that enhance your p's color.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, shrimp shell contains carotene that help enhance Ps natural colors :nod: ...!


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

man mine wouldnt eat the shell last time =( i gotta try that again


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

food with lots of PROTEIN! protein enhances there color so go with shrimp,beefheart, and etc


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

cool, thanx alot guys. im gonna go to cosco and buy a huge bad of shrimp and maybe more chicken. beef heart is 65 cents a pound at a store over here. is that good?


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> cool, thanx alot guys. im gonna go to cosco and buy a huge bad of shrimp and maybe more chicken. beef heart is 65 cents a pound at a store over here. is that good?


 that's about how much mine was that i got yesterday.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

i just got worms called lumbricus rubelius and they were live they came in this box with compos and cheese?? on the lable it says 76% protien hows that for colour ?
they are ususally ment for the flowerhorns..

but my p's love em ...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

$$$$$$$$$$?????


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

someone told me shells are bad!


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

does ne1 know the reason behind protein being a color enhancer?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

how much??
50 cents for a box containing a sh*t load of them... i taught it was pretty good but the cheeze in there and the worms gives me mixed feelings... the p's love them


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

akio525 said:


> shrimp and color enhancing pellets.


 Thats what i do!!


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

CHI said:


> does ne1 know the reason behind protein being a color enhancer?


 i dont think that protein is necessarily a color enhancer. i've always been lead to believe that it's actually the shells of the shrimp/krill that give the color enhancing properties. i can't say for certain, but i think i've hear people talk about possibly carotene being responsible. i do remeber from reading 'ranger rick' as a kid that the 'pink' color from flamingos are also from the shells of crustations (ie.shrimp/krill) that they eat.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

imachode said:


> i think i've hear people talk about possibly carotene being responsible.


 Maybe we should feed them carrots then!!







They have loads of carotene in them!! Long live the veggie P!!!!!


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

haha good idea if they take it and anyone sees fast changes in colour let us know... mine wont take it ... too little :laugh:


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

im going to try carrots right now 
lol


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

well when i fed them shrimp last time in the shell it must have been tilla little frozen, cause they didnt care this time they just tore it up haha. The shell cant hurt them so hopefully there color will increase even more =) If your p's will eat the shell might as well leave it on it.


----------

